# vpnc via NetworkManager oder kvpnc

## bas89

Hallo,

leider bekomme ich die VPN-Verbindung in die Uni nicht hin. Ich nutzte sonst Fedora mit NetworkManager und nm-applet, so auch unter Gentoo. Doch in Gentoo verbindet er zwar ohne Fehler, jedoch lädt keine Website mehr. Er kann nicht mal die Namen auflösen. Habt ihr eine Idee?

In KVpnc genau das gleiche (habe es mal nachinstalliert), dort gibt das Log folgendes aus:

```
Debug: Netzwerkumgebung wird gesichert

Info: Profile und globale Optionen werden gespeichert...

Info: Die globale Konfiguration wurde gespeichert.

Debug: Ausgewählter Typ: Cisco (free)

Info: Der erforderliche Dienst (vpnc) ist verfügbar, die Verbindung wird benutzbar sein.

Debug: Cisco-Auswahl: PCF-Profil importieren

Debug: PCF-Import: Gefundene Gruppen: [ main ]

Debug: PCF-Import: Beschreibung gefunden: VPN zur Uni Magdeburg

Debug: PCF-Import: Gateway gefunden: vpn.uni-magdeburg.de

Debug: PCF-Import: Gruppenname gefunden: xxx

Debug: PCF-Import: Gruppenpasswort gefunden: xxx

Debug: PCF-Import: Verschlüsseltes Gruppenpasswort gefunden: xxx

Debug: PCF-Import: Benutzerpasswort gespeichert: Nein

Debug: PCF-Import: Zertifikatsname gefunden: 

Debug: PCF-Import: Diffie Hellman-Gruppe gefunden: -1

Debug: PCF-Import: NAT-Modus aktivieren: Ja

Debug: PCF-Import: Peer-Zeitüberschreitung gefunden: 90

Debug: PCF-Import: Authentisierungstyp gefunden: PSK

Info: Import von UniMDVPN (PCF) war erfolgreich.

Debug: Benutzeroptionen: Benutzername: xxx

Debug: Verbindungsstatustest: Verbindungsstatustest benutzen

Debug: Verbindungsstatustest: Neuverbinden nach Verbindungsverlust

Debug: Verbindungsstatustest: Keine benutzerdefinierte IP-Adresse anpingen

Debug: Verbindungsstatustest: es wird Verbindungsintervall benutzt: 0

Debug: Verbindungsstatustest: Erfolgszähler: 4

Debug: Verbinden-Optionen: verbinden mit Profil UniMDVPN nach dem Erstellen.

Info: Profil UniMDVPN gespeichert.

Info: Profil UniMDVPN hinzugefügt.

Info: Profil UniMDVPN gespeichert.

Debug: Es wird mit Profil UniMDVPN nach dem Erstellen verbunden.

Debug: vpnc: /usr/sbin/vpnc

Info: Gateway-Hostname (vpn.uni-magdeburg.de) aufgelöst nach 141.44.1.121.

Debug: vpnc-Hauptversion: 0

Debug: vpnc-Unterversion: 5

Debug: vpnc-Unterversion 2: 3

Debug: Einige benötigte Zugangsdaten wurden vom Zugangsdaten-Eingabedialog bekommen.

Info: Profile und globale Optionen werden gespeichert...

Info: Profil UniMDVPN gespeichert.

Info: Die Profile wurden gespeichert.

Info: Die globale Konfiguration wurde gespeichert.

Debug: Keine Standardschnittstelle angegeben, Standardschnittstelle wurde versucht, Erfolg, es wird wlan0 benutzt.

Debug: VpncScript: /root/.kde4/share/apps/kvpnc/vpnc-script.UniMDVPN 

Debug: Unterstützung für TUN/TAP gefunden (einkompiliert in Kernel oder Kernelmodul bereits geladen).

Debug: NAT-T-Modus „natt“ wird benutzt.

Debug: UDP wird benutzt.

Info: Es wird versucht, zu Server vpn.uni-magdeburg.de (141.44.1.121) mit Benutzer xxx und IPSec-ID xxx zu verbinden ... 

Debug: DNS_UPDATE "Yes" wird gesetzt.

Debug: Vpnc ist gestartet

Debug: vpnc ist gestartet.

Debug: vpnc-Hauptversion: 0

Debug: vpnc-Unterversion: 5

Debug: vpnc-Unterversion 2: 3

Debug: [vpnc] Verbindungsbanner empfangen

Info: 

Erfolg: [vpnc] Verbindung aufgebaut.

Erfolg: Erfolgreich verbunden zu Server vpn.uni-magdeburg.de, Benutzer: xxx, IPSec-ID: xxx am Mo. Mrz 29 15:03:27 2010 [Cisco (frei)]

Debug: [vpnc] Tunnel-IP: 141.44.226.1

Debug: setFirewallAfterConnectScript: /root/.kde4/share/apps/kvpnc/firewall_after_connect_script.UniMDVPN 

Debug: SetFirewallAfterConnectScript ist gestartet.

Debug: SetFirewallAfterConnectScript beendet.

Debug: Gatewayadresse (vpn.uni-magdeburg.de) wird für den Verbindungsstatustest benutzt.

Debug: ping_check.sh ist gestartet.
```

Sachen mit ‚xxx‘ habe ich selbst ersetzt.

Hier noch Konsolenausgaben:

```
 

bas89@laptop ~ :) % ping www.google.de

PING www.l.google.com (74.125.43.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from bw-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.43.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=200 ms

64 bytes from bw-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.43.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=249 ms

64 bytes from bw-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.43.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=80.3 ms

64 bytes from bw-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.43.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=92.0 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 80.370/155.577/249.475/71.637 ms

bas89@laptop ~ :) % #jetzt verbinde ich!

zsh: command not found: #jetzt

bas89@laptop ~ :( % ping www.google.de 

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % ping 74.125.43.99

PING 74.125.43.99 (74.125.43.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 74.125.43.99 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5999ms

bas89@laptop ~ :( % #vpnc getrennt!

zsh: command not found: #vpnc

bas89@laptop ~ :( % ping 74.125.43.99

PING 74.125.43.99 (74.125.43.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 74.125.43.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=69.8 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.43.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=210 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.43.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=74.8 ms

^C

--- 74.125.43.99 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 69.850/118.295/210.192/65.013 ms
```

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Installed versions:  0.7.2(00:33:47 14.03.2010)(gnome)
```

```
[I] net-misc/kvpnc                                                                                                                          

     Installed versions:  0.9.3(4)(23:27:59 28.03.2010)(crypt linguas_de -aqua -kdeenablefinal -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_da -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_nl -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sv -linguas_tr -linguas_zh_CN) 
```

----------

## firefly

wie schaut die routing tabelle vor und nachdem verbinden der vpn verbindung aus?

----------

## bas89

Wollte ich gerade noch posten:

```

vorher

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by NetworkManager

nameserver 192.168.0.1

nachher

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # cat /etc/resolv.conf    

# Generated by NetworkManager

domain uni-magdeburg.de

search uni-magdeburg.de

nameserver 141.44.1.2

nameserver 141.44.1.1

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

Oh, was mir grad auffällt:

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         bas89-ddwrt     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # #mit vpn

zsh: command not found: #mit

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

^C

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

^C

```

 Das „route“-Programm hakt sozusagen :\

----------

## firefly

das ist nicht die routing tabelle  :Wink:  sondern die Einstellung für dns.

Ich meinte die ausgabe des route programs

EDIT: probier mal mit route -n dadurch versucht route nicht den namen für eine ip zu finden

----------

## bas89

Vorher und nachher:

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

141.44.1.121    192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

141.44.226.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tun0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 tun0

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # 

```

----------

## firefly

Da haben wir ja das Problem die default route (ziel = 0.0.0.0 ) wurde "zerschossen". Dadurch landen Pakete, dessen ziel-adressen nicht in der routing-tabelle drinstehen, im nirvana. 

Anscheinend liefert der VPN-Server keine funktionsfähige default route bei der Anmeldung.

Die Frage ist, wie kann man dem VPN client verbieten die default route auf das tune device umzubiegen und stattdessen die ursprüngliche bestehen zu lassen.

Oder möchtest du auch deinen normalen internet traffic übers uni-netz laufen lassen?

----------

## firefly

habe was gefunden (aus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320975):

Wobei es in dem thread darum geht das setzen der default route auf über die vpn verbindung zu machen.

Du musst den haken bei "use this connection only for resources on its network" unter "Network Connections -> VPN -> edit -> Ipv4 settings tab -> Routes"

setzen.

----------

## bas89

Hm. Also nachdem ich den Haken reingemacht habe, kann ich zwar nach dem Herstellen der VPN-Verbindung surfen, aber laut 

http://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_my_ip

habe ich dann immernoch die alte IP mit der Telekom als Provider.

vor dem Herstellen:

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Nach dem Herstellen

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

141.44.1.121    192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

141.44.226.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tun0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Also hat es wohl die Position von tun0 in der Tabelle beeinflusst, so dass Standard-Traffic immernoch über die alte Schnittstelle geht.

PS: In deinem verlinkten Thread steht was von „Untick“ – und nicht angehakt war es vorher bereits.

----------

## bas89

Mit der genannten Funktion nicht angehakt (also wenn auch das Surfen nicht klappt) sieht es im Syslog so aus:

```
2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Starting VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc'...

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc), PID 7690

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc' just appeared, activating connections

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 1

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 3

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN connection 'VPN zur Uni Magdeburg' (Connect) reply received.

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   kernel   tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN connection 'VPN zur Uni Magdeburg' (IP Config Get) reply received.

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN Gateway: 141.44.1.121

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Tunnel Device: tun0

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Internal IP4 Address: 141.44.226.1

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Internal IP4 Prefix: 24

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Internal IP4 Point-to-Point Address: 141.44.226.1

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Maximum Segment Size (MSS): 0

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Internal IP4 DNS: 141.44.1.2

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Internal IP4 DNS: 141.44.1.1

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  DNS Domain: 'uni-magdeburg.de'

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Login Banner:

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  -----------------------------------------

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  (null)

2010-03-29 16:50:43   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  -----------------------------------------

2010-03-29 16:50:44   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN connection 'VPN zur Uni Magdeburg' (IP Config Get) complete.

2010-03-29 16:50:44   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Policy set 'VPN zur Uni Magdeburg' (tun0) as default for routing and DNS.

2010-03-29 16:50:44   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 4

2010-03-29 16:51:05   bas89-laptop-gentoo   ntpd[4326]   peer 85.31.187.67 now invalid

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   vpnc[7695]   select: Interrupted system call

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   vpnc[7695]   terminated by signal: 15

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   Withdrawing address record for 192.168.0.3 on wlan0.

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.0.3.

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.0.3.

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   avahi-daemon[4091]   Registering new address record for 192.168.0.3 on wlan0.IPv4.

2010-03-29 16:51:18   bas89-laptop-gentoo   NetworkManager   <info>  Policy set 'Auto bas89-net' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

```

Interessant ist hier vor allem

```

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   vpnc[7695]   select: Interrupted system call

2010-03-29 16:51:17   bas89-laptop-gentoo   vpnc[7695]   terminated by signal: 15 
```

und 

```

2010-03-29 16:50:38   bas89-laptop-gentoo   kernel   tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
```

– hier begreife ich noch nicht ganz, was das zu bedeuten hat.

----------

## firefly

Anscheinend möchtest du auch den normalen internet traffic (= surfen) übers uni netz laufen lassen?

Durch das setzen des haken wird die default-route nicht verändert sprich der internet-traffic läuft über deinen router und nicht über die VPN.

Aber alle anfragen, welche zu einer ip-adresse des uni-netzes geht, sollte dann über die vpn laufen.

----------

## bas89

Es sollte nach dem Verbinden alles über das VPN laufen. Die Dienste der Uni sind fast alle von außen erreichbar, aber wenn man die interne IP hat, verhalten diese sich anders (zB. Kontostand abrufen zum Drucken, abrufen von eBooks über die Bibliothek u.a.). Daher muss schon alles darüber laufen.

----------

## bas89

Sollte ich vielleicht etwas an den NetworkManager-Useflags ändern?

Installed versions:  0.7.2(01:42:10 14.03.2010)(avahi connection-sharing dhcpcd -dhclient -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf)

btw: nss könnt ja alles sein...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSS

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Network SubSystem, eine Anlage der Funktechnik
> 
> # Network Switching Subsystem, eine Anlage der Mobilfunktechnik
> ...

 

Oh, das wirds wohl sein: 

 *Quote:*   

> Use dev-libs/nss for cryptography.

 

Also wohl nicht nötig.

----------

## firefly

welche vpnc version hast du installiert?

Wegen den fehlermeldungen von vpnc habe ich was gefunden: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=411596

Anscheinend ein Bug im vpnc bzw. networkmanager vpnc plugin.

und wegen der "zerstörten" default route könntest du folgendes probieren, nachdem du die vpn verbindung aufgebaut hast:

 *Quote:*   

> route del default
> 
> route add default dev tun0

 

oder

 *Quote:*   

> route del default
> 
> route add default gw 141.44.1.121 tun0

 

die ip-adresse ist die adresse des vpn servers deiner UNI.

----------

## bas89

```
[I] net-misc/vpnc

     Installed versions:  0.5.3(14:16:44 11.03.2010)(-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf)
```

Beide von dir vorgeschlagenen Befehle, ausgeführt nach dem Verbinden, bringen leider auch nichts. Ich fügte zu vpnc und networkmanager nun das resolvconf-Flag hinzu, openresolv wurde dazu installiert.

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # nano /etc/portage/package.use

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge -DN vpnc networkmanager

```

Geändert hat sich nix.

----------

## firefly

dann probier mal die unstable version 0.5.3_p449-r1 aus. Eventuell behebt sich dadurch das problem.

Oder die stabile version mit hybrid-auth aktiviert. eventuell verwendet deine Uni nen cisco vpn server mit hybrid-auth

Und hier is scheinbar auch ne gute anleitung dafür, wenn auch für ne andere Uni: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/networkmanager-vpnc-und-hybridauth/

----------

## bas89

Die testing-Variante von vpnc ist nun installiert. Immernoch das gleiche. Diesen Blogeintrag hatte ich früher schonmal gelesen (habe den Ubuntuusers-Planet abbonniert), hatte das allerdings nicht nötig. Nichts desto trotz probierte ich es eben. Aber obwohl nun hybrid-auth in der package.use drinsteht, will das nicht emergen mit

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge -uDN vpnc             

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge
```

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich bin dennoch gerade echt am Ende meiner Nerven...

```

[I] net-misc/vpnc

     Available versions:  0.5.3 (~)0.5.3_p449-r1 {bindist hybrid-auth resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.5.3_p449-r1(22:39:19 30.03.2010)(resolvconf)

```

----------

## bas89

Nun ist der Networkmanager (mit -vpnc und nm-applet) in Version ~0.8 installiert. Und es wird immer kurioser. Wenn ich mich zu einem WLAN verbinde, wird die route so:

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         bas89-ddwrt     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Und ich kann keine X-Programme mehr starten! Ich trenne die Verbindung mit nm-applet und

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

Konnte Firefox starten, um dann zu verbinden und hier zu schreiben. Was zur Hölle.... Und: Wie habe ich mir sowas eingebrockt... -.-

----------

## bas89

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst den haken bei "use this connection only for resources on its network" unter "Network Connections -> VPN -> edit -> Ipv4 settings tab -> Routes"
> 
> setzen.

 

Wenn ich diesen Haken jetzt bei ~0.8 bei meiner normalen WLAN-Verbindung reinmache, kann ich wieder surfen UND Programme starten. Ich kann auch ins VPN verbinden, jedoch wird mir nach dieser Verbindung immernoch die alte IP angezeigt. Ist der Haken nicht drin, lassen sich weder Programme starten noch die VPN-Verbindungen aufbauen (ja nicht mal der „Verbindungen bearbeiten“-Dialog erscheint noch).

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

vpn.uni-magdebu 192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

141.44.226.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tun0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

So, genug für heute. Ich habe zwar geahnt, dass es hakelig wird mit Gentoo, aber dass man so lang hängenbleibt... Obwohl es doch den (eigentlich) tauglichen NM gibt.

Noch ein allerletztes: Es liegt wohl nicht am NM; ich probierte es nun auch auf der Konsole:

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # vpnc 

Enter IPSec gateway address: vpn.uni-magdeburg.de

Enter IPSec ID for vpn.uni-magdeburg.de: xxx

Enter IPSec secret for xxx@vpn.uni-magdeburg.de: 

Enter username for vpn.uni-magdeburg.de: xxx

Enter password for xxx@vpn.uni-magdeburg.de: 

Connect Banner:

| Bitte pr�fen Sie, ob Sie als Server/Host vpn.ovgu.de eingetragen haben. Wenn nicht, klicken Sie auf Disconnect und w�hlen das Profil UniMDVPN aus. Dann auf Modify klicken und den neuen Server/Host eintragen/�ndern... Mfg URZ-N

VPNC started in background (pid: 5975)...

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

^C

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

141.44.1.121    192.168.0.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 tun0

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # killall vpnc

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # route -n    

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

```

Altes Phänomen! Es liegt direkt am VPNC. Mal morgen schauen, was da geht.Last edited by bas89 on Wed Mar 31, 2010 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

laut dem banner welche von vpnc ausgegeben wird hat sich wohl der server geändert von.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Connect Banner:
> 
> | Bitte pr�fen Sie, ob Sie als Server/Host vpn.ovgu.de eingetragen haben. Wenn nicht, klicken Sie auf Disconnect und w�hlen das Profil UniMDVPN aus. Dann auf Modify klicken und den neuen Server/Host eintragen/�ndern... Mfg URZ-N

 

----------

